# Spinning wheel question



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I am inheriting a spinning wheel from my mother. The wheel was made in Azores probably 30 years ago but has no belt. I asked my mom if it ever had one and she said no. Are there any older wheels that didn't have a belt? The last time I looked at the wheel I didn't see a groove or anything the belt would ride in. I will take a picture of it as soon as I can but it looks like a traditional style wheel and only has 1 peddle. It has all the parts but they may not all be in the same place ( meaning I will have to search the house for them). If possible I would like to learn to use it, although if I have to depend on myself to spin enough to clothe myself, I may be running around nekked.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

We'll need to see a picture.

Have you ever noticed how visually oriented spinner people are?

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Right on Franco, I'm such a visual person. If the drive wheel has a sort of lip on both sides of the wheel the whole wheel edge may be the groove. Does that make sense? My Country Craftsman is a double drive and I think that is how the drive wheel is for that.

A picture would really help. Are there any maker marks or names anywhere? Maybe on the underside!?


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Thre aren't many wheels that work without a drive band, but there are some--the Hitchiker and the Louet Hatbox wheel come to mind. A picture is definitely called for; how neat to have a wheel from the Azores!


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

OK I got the wheel home. There is no name on this wheel as it is hand made. The footman bar is a thick piece of heavy wire instead of wooden. The wheel is out of alignment due to this and being moved about. The flyer is broken but easily repaired so not a problem. The Mother of all is missing the shaft/bar that goes in the middle of it. Its also missing the bobbin. IF I know how to determine the size the bobbin should be I can possibly get another one. Also I need to know how to measure for a belt. The wheel has a belt groove so it needs a belt. I will get a picture in the morning so you can tell me what I need to do to get it back in shape to use. The scrap heap is not an option so please don't suggest it. I will either purchase or make the replacement parts.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am just dying to see pictures of your wheel! Come on...LOL!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Dragobchick it is neat that you have this wheel. Try to take pictures from several different views. Can't wait to see pictures either.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

OK I got a few pictures, translated to mean a lot of pictures, sorry dial-up users.










This is the broken flyer, its broke in a way that's easily fixed.










The mother of all that's missing its center shaft and bobbin. Mom said she thinks she has both of these items somewhere in the house.










This is the complete flyer set together, its not glued as of yet.









A closer view of part of the spinning wheel









Upper attachment of the footman









In this picture you can see how bad the alignment is. This is semi easily fixed.









Another alignment picture.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Continuation of above as there was too many pictures for 1 post.

Close up of the top of the footman bar.









Another view of the footman attachment









The pedal


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm not an expert at all. But...

Looks pretty standard for spinning wheel design. That belt groove looks different from any I have seen. It will be interesting to see the bobbin and whatever sets it up to spin.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I think the wheel is made of dogwood but I am not positive.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Like Franco it looks pretty standard and not nearly as bad as I thought it would. The only part that looks in real need of work is the flyer. The rod or shaft that the bobbin would fit on would be part of that flyer attachment not the MOA. One you find the bobbin it will tell if it is meant to be a double drive, which I suspect it is. 

The metal top to the footman looks fine and as it should be.

That is my assessment with a quick look at the pictures. There is probably stuff I missed but I think it may very well be doable especially if you are good with wood.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

That's a beautiful wheel!! You are so blessed to inherit it!


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I am excited to have this wheel. Hopefully I can find all the pieces. I am anxious to get the wheel repaired and in working condition so I can learn to use it.

Can someone post a closeup picture of the MOA, the flyer, and the bobbin in place so I can see how everything goes together just in case I have to fabricate or find some replacement parts.

The wheel spins fine when the metal curly looking attachment thingy is straightened so its not bent in toward the part that holds the actual wheel . The main problem with the whole thing is where it was made. The Azores islands are a VERY humid place, the interior US is sorta dry and the wood has shrunk a bit in the joints. The wood is not stained so I can use a light Tung oil to bring its natural beauty back out. I may also have to replace the wire thingies on the flyer as the ones that are there look a little rusty. They look like wire brads bent into a specific shape after they were set into the wood.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Like Franco it looks pretty standard and not nearly as bad as I thought it would. The only part that looks in real need of work is the flyer. The rod or shaft that the bobbin would fit on would be part of that flyer attachment not the MOA. One you find the bobbin it will tell if it is meant to be a double drive, which I suspect it is.
> 
> *The metal top to the footman looks fine and as it should be*.
> 
> That is my assessment with a quick look at the pictures. There is probably stuff I missed but I think it may very well be doable especially if you are good with wood.


Thanks for your assessment. I was afraid someone would say it was beyond help.

If you look at picture 7 of the first set and picture 2 of the 2ND set you can see how the metal top of the footman is bent. If you try to turn the wheel it will rub in the part that suspends it.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Beautiful Wheel!
Any good Spinning shop should be able to help you replace the missing and damaged pieces.

I tried to get ahold of my G. Grandmothers Walking Wheel.. but sadly I could not find anyone to ship it to me at the time. By now it is most likely in pieces.
So you are very lucky!


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

The closest spinning shop to me is 8+ hours away. That's a good thing actually, I don't think my bank account could afford the hits. That would be like letting an 8 year old fisherman loose in Bass Pro Shops. I would be in fiber heaven. 

To add to the excitement, Mom also gave me the wood butter churn she had made at the same time. Its made like an old barrel with the bands holding it together. I won't be using it for its intended purpose since I have my great grandmothers crank style churn that was her mothers. This one is made of heavy glass.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

That is a good looking wheel.

When I said standard in construction, I did not mean to downgrade the beauty of the woodturning on the wheel. I'm so used to windowshopping all the top wheel makers that good looking spinning wheel construction is "standard" to me. 

Here is a site that names the parts of the wheel.
http://www.joyofhandspinning.com/wheel-parts.shtml

Another site with parts for flyers
http://www.fiber2yarn.com/ashford/parts_of_spinning_wheel.htm

I hope that helps.

Have a good day!


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

rabbitgeek,
I took no offence at your "standard construction" comment. Actually I was thinking you were saying" Yup thats a spinning wheel" . Its not one of those fancy, years of university to learn how to use it types. Its a fully functional, tried and true, standard type of spinning wheel. 

The construction is good to have lasted this long, out of its element. It just needs a litle TLC and a couple bandaids.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Dragonchick I see now what you are talking about. That would be easy to fix.

The little brads you are talking about you could probably replace with small cup hooks. That seems to be what is on most wheels.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I found a place online that sells the preformed hooks for the flyer. I may just get these as it would be much simpler than bending each one. The cup hooks is a good idea. I may have to give that a try as well.

I found a site that has plans for both the double and the single flyer, as well as bobbins. IF I can't find the original ones I may try my hand at making the replacements.

The wood the wheel is made from is not dogwood but rather mahogany. I had someone look at a piece and this is what they said.


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh, that is a lovely wheel!


----------

